# ciclista



## licinio

Per me è normale designare con "ciclista" non solo chi va in bici, ma anche chi vende e ripara le bici, ma so che è un uso regionale lombardo o forse ancora più ristretto. 
Vorrei sapere come chiamate in altre regioni chi vende o ripara le bici.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Per me è il ciclista, ma io e te abitiamo troppo vicini


----------



## DAH

licinio said:


> Vorrei sapere come chiamate in altre regioni chi vende o ripara le bici.


No, nessuno dei due e' una ciclista qui negli USA.  Chi ripara le bici e' chiamato un meccanico.  Chi vende e' venditore.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Per me è il _negozio di biciclette. _Conosco _ciclista_ perché mi è capitato di sentirlo, ma mi suona troppo bizzarro per poterlo usare io stesso.


----------



## niklavjus

Pur non essendo l'accezione più comune del termine, non è considerata regionale né dal De Mauro né dal Gabrielli.


----------



## ::Francesca::

Per me la definizione corretta è rivenditore di biciclette.


----------



## licinio

Grazie, ma nel sud, per esempio, come dite:
Ho portato la bicicletta dal "ciclista" per farla sistemare?


----------



## M_07

::Francesca:: said:


> Per me la definizione corretta è rivenditore di biciclette.


Al sud quando parliamo in dialetto non si capisce niente, il ciclista è colui che guida la bici e non chi l'aggiusta.
Questa è la definizione corretta per me.
Ho portato la bici ad aggiustare dal rivenditore di biciclette, perche' qui che le vende deve anche aggiustarle poi.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

A Firenze ciclista significa unicamente chi va in bici.

Chi vende o riparla le biciclette viene chiamato "negozio di biciclette", "quello che vende le bici", " il meccanico delle bici".

Ha da poco aperto un meccanico di bici che riporta sull'insegna "il biciaio", ma è la prima volta che lo sento, penso sia un termine inventato per essere originali e trovare una parola sola per definire l'attività.


----------



## M_07

Non credo sia corretto in italiano, al di la' dei modi di dire regionali, chiamare il Ciclista colui che vende le bici.
Credo sia corretto chiamarlo  "il rivenditore di bici".


----------



## bLux

Da me il ciclista è solo colui che va in bici... Poi c'è quello che le vende, che le aggiusta, eccetera...


----------



## tie-break

Dalle mie parti (Marche) si usa "negozio di biciclette".


----------



## Saoul

Però come diceva già prima niklavjus, sul DE MAURO con la parola "ciclista" si indica sia chi va in bici, sia chi le vende e le ripara.

DE MAURO

Garzanti (di cui non posso postare il link perché c'è bisogno di essere iscritti per accedere) lo segna come Regionale.


----------



## M_07

Va bene, allora vuol dire che da ora in avanti porteremo  ad aggiustare o andremo a comprare  la bici dal Ciclista.


----------



## valy822

Stranissimo....anche qui il ciclista è solo quello che va in bici.
Per l'altra accezione..sì, credo _negozio_, _meccanico_ o cose del genere.


----------



## licinio

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Ha da poco aperto un meccanico di bici che riporta sull'insegna "il biciaio", ma è la prima volta che lo sento, penso sia un termine inventato per essere originali e trovare una parola sola per definire l'attività.


 
In tema di nuovi termini coniati, non mi dispiacerebbe "biciclettaio".


----------



## Lello4ever

Anche a me viene da dire "biciclettaio" 
Però direi "venditore di bici" "che ripara le bici"...
Ciclista per me è chi va in bici.


----------



## M_07

E' probabile che risulti strano solo per noi del sud, perche' se leggete nei primi due post, per loro e' normale dire di andare a comprare o riparare la bici dal ciclista.
Ci dovremo adattare.


----------



## Saoul

marzia07 said:


> E' probabile che risulti strano solo per noi del sud, perche' se leggete nei primi due post, per loro e' normale dire di andare a comprare o riparare la bici dal ciclista.
> Ci dovremo adattare.



Sai che secondo me, ad esempio a Milano, è comunque più facile sentire frasi del tipo:

"Porto la bici a riparare" (E non "porto la bici dal ciclista")
"C'è un negozio di bici in P.zza XYZ" (e non "C'è un ciclista in P.zza XYZ")
"Ieri ho investito un ciclista!" (intendendo che non hai stirato né un rivenditore né un meccanico!)


----------



## niklavjus

Saoul said:


> Sai che secondo me, ad esempio a Milano, è comunque più facile sentire frasi del tipo:


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te sul senso, univoco, dell'ultima frase, e non contesto le prime due che sono comuni, ma pur non avendo condotto statistiche in merito, credo che dire "porto la bici dal ciclista (per farla riparare)" o simili, sia altrettanto comune.


----------



## ::Francesca::

marzia07 said:


> E' probabile che risulti strano solo per noi del sud, perche' se leggete nei primi due post, per loro e' normale dire di andare a comprare o riparare la bici dal ciclista.
> Ci dovremo adattare.



E perchè dovremmo adattarci a qualcosa che non è neanche tipicamente corretto dal punto di vista della lingua italiana? Forse dovrebbero adattarsi coloro che usano impropriamente il termine "*ciclista"*. 
D'altro canto, in questo e altri thread ho visto più volte ricorrere l'espressione "_da noi si dice_" come se la lingua italiana e il significato delle sue parole cambiassero a seconda della regione di provenienza.
*La lingua italiana è una*, sia che si provenga dal sud, sia che si provenga dal nord.Casomai esistono termini dialettali o modi di dire di una determinata zona della penisola che col tempo e col continuo uso che se ne fa diventano talmente comuni da darli quasi per scontati. Ciò, però, non significa che debbano essere considerati corretti solo perchè "_da me si dice così_".


----------



## M_07

DE MAURO
Se e' questo a dirlo io devo adattarmi per forza.


----------



## ::Francesca::

Certo.  Però il Treccani e a quanto vedo anche il Garzanti lo indicano come termine regionale.
Direi che anche i dizionari dovrebbero mettersi d'accordo.... 
In ogni caso, per ciclista io continuerò ad intendere solo chi va in bici. Coloro che invece le bici le vendono sono rivenditori o negozi.
Che è meglio! - direbbe Puffo Quattrocchi!


----------



## Saoul

niklavjus said:


> Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te sul senso, univoco, dell'ultima frase, e non contesto le prime due che sono comuni, ma pur non avendo condotto statistiche in merito, credo che dire "porto la bici dal ciclista (per farla riparare)" o simili, sia altrettanto comune.



Giustissimo. Il mio era solo un commento del tipo: "questo è il modo in cui più comunemente viene detto", non "questo è quello corretto". Gli altri mi sembrano altrettanto corretti. Ora bisogna capire chi avrà ragione tra De Mauro e Garzanti. Treccani, diversamente da quanto sostenuto da Francesca, nell'edizione online non riporta un uso "regionale", per il meccanico che aggiusta le biciclette, ma ignora totalmente l'accezione di "rivenditore". 

*ciclista* s. m. e f. [dall'ingl. _cyclist_, fr. _cycliste_] (pl. m. -_i_). – *1*. *a. *Chi va in bicicletta: _passante urtato da un ciclista_. *b. *Meccanico che ripara biciclette e ciclomotori. *2*. Atleta, professionista o dilettante, che partecipa a gare ciclistiche su pista o su strada.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Mi permetto di intrudere: mio papà che è sempre andato in bicicletta, aborrendo l'automobile, usa il termine ciclista per indicare sia colui che va in bici sia colui che le ripara, ma non chi le vende.

Perchè secondo lui, solo chi le usa le sa effettivamente riparare!


----------



## sabrinita85

Per me il ciclista, come hanno già detto in molti, è solo colui che va in bici.
Chi le vende o le aggiusta per me è il _rivenditore o il negozio di biciclette._

Ora, che che ne dicano i dizionari, la realtà la facciamo noi, che scriviamo da tutta Italia (e anche da fuori del Bel Paese): per alcuni, specie del Nord, il ciclista -che vende/ripara- è una realtà inconfutabile, per altri, del Centro e del Sud, non lo è. 

Il termine è regionale nell'accezione di rivenditore? Credo proprio di sì. Nonostante i dizionari.

Dovremmo adattarci a questa "nuova" accezione? Credo proprio di no. Ma è bene sapere che esista.


----------



## ::Francesca::

Saoul said:


> Treccani, diversamente da quanto sostenuto da Francesca, nell'edizione online non riporta un uso "regionale", per il meccanico che aggiusta le biciclette, ma ignora totalmente l'accezione di "rivenditore".
> 
> *ciclista* s. m. e f. [dall'ingl. _cyclist_, fr. _cycliste_] (pl. m. -_i_). – *1*. *a. *Chi va in bicicletta: _passante urtato da un ciclista_. *b. *Meccanico che ripara biciclette e ciclomotori. *2*. Atleta, professionista o dilettante, che partecipa a gare ciclistiche su pista o su strada.



 Non mi riferivo all'edizione online, ma all'enciclopedia Treccani. Cmq sia, tra modi di dire da una parte all'altra dell'Italia, tra dizionari che si fanno reciprocamente battaglia , tra chi va in bici e chi le vende, concordo totalmente con quanto detto da sabrinita85:



> Il termine è regionale nell'accezione di rivenditore? Credo proprio di sì. Nonostante i dizionari.
> 
> Dovremmo adattarci a questa "nuova" accezione? Credo proprio di no. Ma è bene sapere che esista.


----------



## xeneize

> Ora, che che ne dicano i dizionari, la realtà la facciamo noi, che scriviamo da tutta Italia (e anche da fuori del Bel Paese): per alcuni, specie del Nord, il ciclista -che vende/ripara- è una realtà inconfutabile, per altri, del Centro e del Sud, non lo è.


 
Totalmente d'accordo 
A mio personale modo di vedere, i termini regionali sono corretti, se usati 
dalla popolazione localmente in un'area specifica, indipendentemente dalla loro presenza o meno nei dizionari, che dovrebbero in ogni caso tenere conto dell'uso, ma per ragioni di opportunità è forse meglio usarli esclusivamente nel loro contesto specifico, che sia regionale, interregionale o quant'altro, se non si vuole correre il rischio di non essere compresi...

Non la vedo come una questione di "adattarsi", sinceramente non credo né che si debba adattare chi usa il termine, giacchè può benissimo continuare a farlo, né chi non lo usa, giacchè difficilmente dall'oggi al domani un termine può entrare nell'uso comune di una determinata area..

Qui non si usa "ciclista" per indicare il rivenditore di biciclette, e penso che il termine non verrebbe capito (io non avrei capito certo questo, se un lombardo mi avesse chiesto dove poteva trovare un "ciclista"), e quindi non vedo dove o come ci dovremmo "adattare".
Invece, in Lombardia può essere benissimo usato il termine, a quanto vedo, e quindi non vedo neppure perchè loro debbano "adattarsi" a qualcosa.
A mio modo di vedere, di solito si adatta chi va in un posto, non chi ci abita...
Se un lombardo viene qui, magari riterrà opportuno adattarsi ed evitare l'uso del termine in quel determinato contesto, se non vuole doversi spiegare e gradisce essere compreso immediatamente.
Se invece vado io lì, non penso che mi troverei nella condizione di dovermi a tutti i corsi "adattare", giacchè credo che dicendo "negozio di bici" verrei ugualmente compreso.
Se però volessi "entrare" quanto più mi è possibile nel linguaggio locale e farmelo proprio, allora sì che mi potrei "adattare", e usare il termine locale con gli abitanti del posto.
Sarebbe una scelta mia personale.
E penso che lo farei senza problemi, volentieri. Per esempio, a Palermo dicono (e scrivono) "carnezzeria" per "macelleria". Dicendo "macelleria" vengo ugualmente compreso, ciò nonostante ho notato che spontaneamente preferisco usare il termine più peculiare del luogo, "carnezzeria".

Saluti


----------

